# photo envoyée par mail...comment savoir si...



## gigab (21 Juillet 2011)

Elle a été prise sur Internet ?

Bonjour, en fait un ami m'a envoyé par mail une photo de sa copine, mais cette photo semble "photoshopisée" 
Comme il est assez blagueur, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions  ceci dit il sait être sérieux et là il y arrive bien 

Est ce possible de savoir si la photo envoyée provient d'un top model ou autre directement téléchargée d'internet ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.
Bonne journée !!


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Est ce possible de savoir si la photo envoyée provient d'un top model ou autre directement téléchargée d'internet ?



Si tu nous mets un lien pour voir cette photo (et examiner le fichier) on pourra te répondre.


----------



## gigab (21 Juillet 2011)

Je ne préfère pas la mettre en clair...
Peux tu m'envoyer ton email par mp ?


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Je ne préfère pas la mettre en clair...
> Peux tu m'envoyer ton email par mp ?



envoie le lien par message privée.


----------



## gigab (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est fait


----------



## kooky (21 Juillet 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Elle a été prise sur Internet ?
> 
> Bonjour, en fait un ami m'a envoyé par mail une photo de sa copine, mais cette photo semble "photoshopisée"
> Comme il est assez blagueur, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions  ceci dit il sait être sérieux et là il y arrive bien
> ...



Salut, une petite suggestion : tu l'importes dans iphoto et tu affiches les informations détaillées : Tu auras des infos sur la date de prise de vue, le type d'appareil ... Ca peut te donner des indices intéressants


----------



## gigab (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup, je vais regarder ça ce soir


----------



## kooky (21 Juillet 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, je vais regarder ça ce soir



De nada


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Ou dans Aperçu -> Outils -> Afficher l'inspecteur de souvenir..


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2011)

da capo a dit:


> envoie le lien par message privée.



Merci de faire partager. 

Elle est bonne.


----------



## Fìx (21 Juillet 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Elle est bonne.



Elle doit vraiment l'être parce qu'on l'a pas revu depuis le da capo....  Qu'est ce qu'elle doit prendre la tof!


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Elle doit vraiment l'être parce qu'on l'a pas revu depuis le da capo....  Qu'est ce qu'elle doit prendre la tof!



C'est cool les messages privés


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Elle doit vraiment l'être parce qu'on l'a pas revu depuis le da capo....  Qu'est ce qu'elle doit prendre la tof!



j'aime pas le principe de la tournante


----------



## gigab (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci bien, j'ai eu ma réponse..enfin ça ne m'aide pas trop, mais bon il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir d'autres infos..


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2011)

Mais, mais, mais, que fait la police ?! un fil _technique_ ici bas.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Mais, mais, mais, que fait la police ?! un fil _technique_ ici bas.


C'est vous le condé, ici-bas, Frère Nephou...


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

Essaye _TinEye_...
Cela te permettra de savoir s'il connait d'autres images qui y ressemble...

En bref, c'est un moteur de recherche d'image inversé : vous lui donnez une image, et il vous cherche des images similaires sur le net. Pratique quand vous voulez connaître l'auteur d'une peinture, car il suffira d'analyser l'URL d'une image trouvée, ou sur le site si c'est indiqué etc.
 Bon, après, il ne connaît pas tous les sites non plus...


----------



## gigab (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ce lien, c'est intéressant, mais si le nom de l'image a été changé, ainsi que la taille, c'est foutu.
Tin eye ne reconnait pas le contenu des images...


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

Il ne me semble pas que TinEye regarde le nom de l'image...

Concernant la taille, il semblerait que non...


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Juillet 2011)

'tain c'est vrai qu'elles bonne  merc d'avoir fait tourner la toph. Moi je pense qu'elle est juste un peu lissée ss toshop mais bon... Elle est bonne sa meuf.


----------



## gigab (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci j'ai ma réponse, peut être qu'un modérateur peut clore le sujet ?
Parce que si c'est pour faire tourner la photo et lire "elle est bonne", je pense que le post initial perd toute sa raison d'être...


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Merci j'ai ma réponse, peut être qu'un modérateur peut clore le sujet ?
> Parce que si c'est pour faire tourner la photo et lire "elle est bonne", je pense que le post initial perd toute sa raison d'être...



Tu peux clore tous les sujets qu'tu veux..... Une fois qu'une photo est sur fessebouc, c'est mort.... La photo fait plusieurs tours du monde chaque minute...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2011)

Mackie?


----------



## Nephou (22 Juillet 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Merci j'ai ma réponse, peut être qu'un modérateur peut clore le sujet ?
> Parce que si c'est pour faire tourner la photo et lire "elle est bonne", je pense que le post initial perd toute sa raison d'être...



Du calme, Sind&#8217; est un grand pince-sans-rire devant l&#8217;éternel (ou derrière, c&#8217;est selon) et un brin taquin 

Si tu as trouvé une réponse à ta question, comme je ne peux pas indiquer la discussion comme _résolue_ je vais fermer.

Je pense néanmoins que posée dans _Arts graphiques_ ou Photographie, voir _Internet_ tu aurais peut-être eu un peu plus de succès.

Bonne continuation et à bientôt


----------

